# 2 cm, 70% effaced, and my bag of water is bulging, what the heck does that mean



## bigmama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I had a dr. appt today, and they informed me that I was 2 cm dilated, 70% effaced and they said my bag of water is bulging. I have a pain in my leg/coochie area, and I had intense contractions on Tues (today is Fri), but now nothing. But can anyone tell me what they mean by bulging water bag?


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Just that when they feel inside the cervix, they feel squishy amniotic fluid-filled membranes. It means you'll probably have your baby within the next week or so. Then again... some women walk around at 4 cm for weeks. Either way, I'd probably pack your bag if you're not having a home birth, and get your stuff accessible if you are.


----------



## bigmama3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, and I think I just lost my mucus plug,which this has never happened at least noticably to me b4. I am having some cramping, not real intense...but thanks for the info.


----------



## midnightmommy (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like your getting closer! Labor vibes heading your way!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MDC!!









Definitely sounds like things are gearing up for the big day! Everyone is different, but often women lose more plug with bloody show around 3cm. You can keep losing it for days, though, as it will slowly regenerate and keep falling out as you dilate more. The blood indicates that the cervix is dilating. Bulging waters just means that your bag of waters is pushing out of the slightly open cervix. It's very common for contractions to start and stop in the days and weeks proceeding labor. My advice is to try and relax as much as possible and know that any contractions you have now are prepping your body so that you'll have less work to do when active labor begins.

Signs of "real" or active labor are contractions that feel crampier/sharper, are getting closer together, are getting stronger, are getting longer, and do not stop even if you lay down, take a bath, or drink a glass of water.

With your bulging bag of waters, I would also recommend looking into what is safe and what is not safe to do if your water breaks. If you notify your care provider as soon as your water breaks you will be on a 24 hour clock, so I also recommend reading up on the pros and cons of allowing labor to start naturally (instead of being induced) after your water breaks if contractions do not start immediately.

Good luck! It's so exciting!!!


----------

